# THE DRAGONS, AGENT BLUE:  Eberron 007 Storyhour anyone?



## megamania (May 28, 2006)

I have been a fan of James Bond for many years and considered this as a Storyhour for an Eberron Storyhour for a while now.  I have the infrastructure worked out and levels planned and the foes are straight forward.

My thought or better- question- is does anyone have any interest in such a storyhour?


----------



## megamania (May 30, 2006)

Guess not.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (May 30, 2006)

*casts charm person* I do!


----------



## Guillaume (May 30, 2006)

I don't read that many story hours.  This one might be interesting.  If you want to give it a shot, I am ready to read it.


----------



## mother1219 (May 30, 2006)

I'd certainly give it a shot.


----------



## Solarious (May 30, 2006)

Not to worry. I'm usually here to egg on anything that has something to do with Cedious suffering, indirectly or not.


----------

